# I want to join the military but not sure which branch.



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay so I wasn't sure where to post this. I want to join the military, but I don't know if I should join the USMC or National Guard. If I join the USMC it'll be right out of high school, but if I join the National Guard I'll go to college and then go in to the Army full time after I get a degree. The NG recruiter said he can get me in 19th special forces group if I join. That would be great because I could learn a lot in the schools they offer. I've got a buddy in 19th right now and know several of the people in it (in my area). My uncle (on my step side of the family) was also in a SF group. I know some you out there are in/where in the military and a few of you were in SF groups. I just want to know your opinion on this and give me some advice please and thank you. (sorry if this isn't what's normally posted here)


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Okay so I wasn't sure where to post this. I want to join the military, but I don't know if I should join the USMC or National Guard. If I join the USMC it'll be right out of high school, but if I join the National Guard I'll go to college and then go in to the Army full time after I get a degree. The NG recruiter said he can get me in 19th special forces group if I join. That would be great because I could learn a lot in the schools they offer. I've got a buddy in 19th right now and know several of the people in it (in my area). My uncle (on my step side of the family) was also in a SF group. I know some you out there are in/where in the military and a few of you were in SF groups. I just want to know your opinion on this and give me some advice please and thank you. (sorry if this isn't what's normally posted here)


Why would you want to join the military at this juncture in history? Benefits are going down the drain; the pay is low; the president is not a real president; Congress is cutting back so you might find yourself in a SHTF situation with inferior weapons and gear AND being backed up neanderthals from God's know where. Is there an upside I can't see?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

you don't want to be a firefighter?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

they tell you all sorts of shit then whammo! go to college first, get your degree, go in as a commissioned officer. lots of ****-**** games. but well earned brother hood. and good at getting you squared away! I also think ...well its psychologically very difficult after deployments for ptsd. My son put a gun to his head on Monday night and pulled the trigger. the reload didn't fire. so now he's 9 kinds of locked down. he is spose to get out of the marines on Friday the 24th of april. he's been fighting for his life for a yr now... he's losing ground everyday. think about it long and hard. I didn't join just the mother of 2 usmc.

id love to tell you all sorts of oorah stories, but I think you should consider all of it.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Why would you want to join the military at this juncture in history? Benefits are going down the drain; the pay is low; the president is not a real president; Congress is cutting back so you might find yourself in a SHTF situation with inferior weapons and gear AND being backed up neanderthals from God's know where. Is there an upside I can't see?


I want to join because they have a lot to offer and I can learn a lot in the schools they have plus ( depending on the branch) will pay for your college and more.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

jro1 said:


> you don't want to be a firefighter?
> View attachment 5144


lol no I all ready am a firefighter(well technically a JR due to my age, but i got the certifications)


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think you already know the answer, but sometimes we need to hear it from other people for assurance in order to follow through! I think it's best to talk about this with your folks!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> lol no I all ready am a firefighter(well technically a JR due to my age, but i got the certifications)


I think you should stick with firefighting!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I've never served, but I have plenty of friends who have. The USMC ad hear to a true "warrior ethos". They pride themselves in being warriors. Not doctors, nurses, humanitarians, or politicians. They have no medical corp. they are fighters, pure and simple. They maintain peace through superior firepower. As their saying goes- marines run toward the sounds of chaos, while everyone else runs away. Their mascot is the bulldog.

Don't think I am implying that Marines are dumb, because they are not. They use their intelligence to win fights, not negotiate peace. When negotiations have failed, THEN you let the bulldogs off the leash.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

firefighter, really get to know rpd (rice paddy daddy)

he was in the military in a dark time in our history... and will be one of the top no bs blokes in here to talk to

if I were you, stick to firefighting, USA deployed soldiers are one of the lowest paid in the world and they recently got a pay cut

there is a marine base going into Darwin nt Australia, to house 2000 Marines, it will not be fun for you, the only things in Darwin are, minors, soldiers, and ***** (no offence to the "black" population on here, but there is a line, and the negative line suits the population there, I hope you guys understand) and as such a very expensive city, and not the safest 

if you get all the negative and positive and make a choice based on that (not computer games) then grate, its one of the very few choices as a adult you will ever have


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe join the Marines, go to college while you are in unless you are in a MOS that doesn't give you a "regular" schedule to take classes. Then go to be an officer. Or just go in as enlisted and work your way up the ranks.. It is all up to you and what you are lookin for. As for the recruiter getting you into a sf group. That is bullshit. he might be able to get you a slot in a school, he cannot get you in though. Make sure you get EVERYTHING in your contract..


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I joined the Marines in 1983, got out in 1987 and joined the army. did 8 years there and then 4 more years as a army contractor.My son is stationed in Okinawa right now. I come from a continued line of military. my mother had 8 brothers 7 were military. my father was Army his 2 brothers were military.2/3rds of my cousins are/were military. my daughter is in Air Force ROTC in college going for officer in 2 years. The advise i would give you is this: If you feel you must have the training(and i think it is good training)especially the Marine training. i would join a reserve unit or a national guard.you'll get the training and you'll still be able to do the firefighter stuff (which is also excellent training). as someone said earlier the military right now probably isnt a great place to be. it usually isnt when there's a dem in charge  keep in mind th national guard isnt a guarantee against the hard stuff either. i had a childhood friend that went in the national guard when i went in the marines, he has 2 more combat tours than i have. and he was infantry so they werent sit on a fob tours.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't see where you already had a knee surgery. I would recommend firefighter or NG and OldSF is correct, you WILL end up having to go thru OCS... A lot of people think that if they have a college degree, it automatically means they will be an officer..


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my son didn't sign up for a job, he signed up to be a marine, said here I am, use me. he went infantry. if he makes it through his ptsd he will go for engineering or architecture. he went for the war. and he got it 4x.
my other son went reserves as he went through college and went in as a pilot.
both of my boys are mensa members. nothing dumb going on there.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Young man, I am just an old fart, that listens well, and I would suggest you think LONG AND HARD before you make these decisions. 
I never served, but I am a smokeeater, and I am honored to be one. I suggest, and like I said, Im just an wornout worker, that you go visit a VFW, go visit a VA hospital.
I am saddened by the shift of the way veterans are treated, but I do see alot of pride too. 
Huge decisions...An extra few days of thought are not going to change the world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

What do you expect to get out of the military? Answering that question should direct you on the best path for you. You mentioned college. Is that the only reason for going into the military?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> Okay so I wasn't sure where to post this. I want to join the military, but I don't know if I should join the USMC or National Guard. If I join the USMC it'll be right out of high school, but if I join the National Guard I'll go to college and then go in to the Army full time after I get a degree. The NG recruiter said he can get me in 19th special forces group if I join. That would be great because I could learn a lot in the schools they offer. I've got a buddy in 19th right now and know several of the people in it (in my area). My uncle (on my step side of the family) was also in a SF group. I know some you out there are in/where in the military and a few of you were in SF groups. I just want to know your opinion on this and give me some advice please and thank you. (sorry if this isn't what's normally posted here)


Sorry I came in on this post as late as I did. And from many of the posters, if you listen to them you will be going into this with your eyes wide open.

First there are some questions that you need to answer to yourself - not something you'd say to impress us or that special girl friend. Why do you want to go into the military? Is it to dodge the draft and at least have some say in what you do while in the service (that was one of my reasons cause my lottery number was 100 and sure as goose crap I was agoing). Is it a way for you to get your college paid for? Quite a number of our NG folks in the late 80's -mid 90's took advantage of Virginia's program - in essence they paid 100% of the soldiers college education when combined with the federal program. Are you doing it cause all your buddies are doing it and you don't want to be left out? Rent Starship Troopers and pay close attention to Rico before the bugs bomb BA. Are you doing it because you honestly think it's the right and necessary thing for you to do?

In my case it was a number of the above. Yeah I had a very low lottery number, but I also thought it was the right thing to do and while I didn't care about impressing any girls, I did not want folks to think that I'd let them down.

Second it's not a job. If you think it's a 7- 5 Monday to Friday I can carry on a real life with a wife family kids and make plans for vacations, soft ballgames etc then you will be sorely disappointed. It takes hard work, dedication, sacrifice and spirit. You'll find a brotherhood once your in and it's one that will last for life. However, those who've not been there will not understand you once you've been in for a short while. They won't understand what you are telling them and may find it appalling when they learn what you actually do for a living.

You also need to think long and hard about what you want to do when you grow up. Please don't take that the wrong way cause if you're like me even after I left active duty I was fortunate to be able to continue to serve (although in civies) doing the same things I did while I was in.

Resister is right when he says the pay sucks. But there are other mitigating factors. If you're single you will most likely live in a barracks - not the forty men to a large open room with no privacy, but in a four person suite with a shared bath and mini kitchen. You'll also most likely get issued a meal card to eat in one of the services many dining facilities. Gone are the days when it was a single army menu. The last time I visited one was in Panama in 97 and I'm here to tell you the food was as good as any I've eaten. So your pay while still not great doesn't have to go for things like the rest of the world.

The hours will suck especially when getting ready for a field training exercise especially if you go to either Polk or Irwin in preparation for a deployment. And plan on being deployed maybe not to a combat zone although any place where the little lead slugs fly is a CZ in my humble opinion.

Hope I haven't rambled too long. Shotlady's post deserves to be looked at closely as well as one of SF old guys. You will not be the same after a deployment. You won't sleep right, it will take you a long while getting used to noises and movements that while deployed will cause you to grab a piece and chamber a round. It may be hard to understand why it's not acceptable to settle a dispute here stateside with a bit of judicious gun fire.

And don't expect your government to help you make the transition back to civie life. Many may want to, but they have certain rules that hamper what they can do. You can't get treated at the VA (or at least you couldn't) unless what you were asking to be treated for was service connected.

Good luck, welcome to the forum and stay safe


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree that this is something you should discuss with your parents. ALL of them, as you indicated there is a "step-family". As a junior firefighter (I'm a former fire fighter/police officer who started out as a cadet with the sheriff's office when I was 16) and someone with an interest in prepping, it's kind of clear to me that you have a taste for adventure, are addicted to adrenaline and probably function best when everything is on the line. You're a crisis junkie. Nothing wrong with that.

If you have a serious interest in prepping, which at your age, it seems as though you have the ability to think long term, I would say join the Marine Corp or the Army. Do a couple of years, go infantry, call it good. You learn all of the basic skills you would need in a SHTF situation that will keep you alive and functioning. Weapons, first aid, navigation, troop movements, urban warfare, survival, security, camoflage etc. All the stuff you need to know if it ever hits the fan. In peace time, you spend a lot of time just training. Nothing wrong with that. Plus, you get to know how THEY think and operate. Useful knowledge. The experience that you gain will be worth far more than the miserable paycheck you'll receive. Live on base, eat their food and save every dime while you're there.

I joined the Marine Corp when I was 21, just prior our first official go round in the sand. We officially declared war as I was entering boot camp in San Diego. Our country was going to war against a people, an ideology, and a religion I don't like, and I felt that every able bodied american male had an obligation to serve that need. So that's what I did. 

I did not finish boot camp due to an injury that I was to receive rehab for, but did not, as my particular company commander decided that he would not "lose" a single recruit by having them fall behind in the training schedule, so I was held from rehab even while under medical order to attend. I was to be transferred to MRP (Medical Rehabilitation Platoon) but was ordered back to my platoon while awaiting my final paperwork for transfer to MRP. Once the doctor found out that his orders had been disregarded, he wrote orders for medical discharge and an hour later I was headed to Transfer Battalion, 5 days later to Headquarters Battalion, and a week later to the airport, just on the other side of what used to be my platoon's barracks. The home of me and my brothers.

The Marine Corp in turn, classified my injury as a "pre-existing condition" and my DD214 states; Un-characterized Separation, Medical Discharge, Fraudulent Enlistment. I received the Fraudulent Enlistment due to their "pre-existing condition" classification because there was nothing in my file indicating that I had revealed a childhood diagnosis of tendonitis. I got nothing. No pay, no medical treatment, nothing but a plane ticket back home. It was a shitty deal. I did find out though, from a guy I was in boot camp with after he came back home (we're from the same town), that I was the last recruit who was denied "proper medical care/rehabilitation" from our company. He was in MRP 3 days after I left and graduated a month late. Hell, even my Senior Drill Instructor and I had gone to the same high school and he was just a few years older than me. And none of it did me a damn bit of good. Ironically, in the VA's system, I am listed as an "Honorably Discharged, Gulf War Era Veteran". Go figure.

Understand that regardless of the branch you may join, you are a number. That is all. They will do with you or to you whatever they wish. For many, it is a great experience. I consider it a great experience, though an incomplete one. I still love the Marine Corp and I hold no ill will toward them. It was not the Corp itself that did this to me, it was one man. And that is all it takes. I can only say that I was IN the Marine Corp, I cannot say I am a Marine, because I am not, and that is a tough pill to swallow at times, even after all these years. The only comfort I take is knowing that I at least had the balls to step on those little yellow footprints in the middle of the night, completely disoriented, and give it my best shot.

Do not take this decision lightly and understand that even with the best of intentions, things can go horribly wrong. And at times, those things, are completely out of your control. Good Luck in your endeavors.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I wrote a whole long thing on this but just don't. I am an 18D a special forces medical sergeant prolly the most advanced MOS in the military. If your feeling patriotic join a militia there's not a place for that in today's PROFESSIONAL military everything else you would have to experience first hand but trust me if you have a chance at all in the civie world take it and never never look back.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

*Coast Guard!*

Elizabeth City is nice. You may get to bomb ice burgs in Alaska with florescent dye packs! You could learn to fly. The boats are amazing! You could shoot pirates and chase drug boats. Go Coasty!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

My Father did 20 years as a Marine in Anti Aircraft Missiles and later in his career as Depot Level Maintenance Management. I did 20 in the Army as a Helicopter Mechanic/Crewmember later in my career I was a Flight Platoon Sergeant, Intermediate Level Maintenance Manager and a Safety NCO. The Advice my Father gave to me when I wanted to join was: Join the Military, stay 20 years and if you like it make a career out of it, if not get out and do smething different. You can join any service you want except for the Air Force (He called them the best Para-Military out fit in the world), He said if I was going to be Infantry I would have to join the Marines (because they bring back their dead), and finally after I joined the Army as a Helicopter Mechanic he told me to never step foot on his property in my Army Uniform (Which I promptly did upon graduation from helicopter training). 

As far as joining any branch I would advise you to get your degree first in the ROTC then go in as an Officer. The pay is better, the duties and opportunities are better as an Officer. By all means talk to your parents and don't believe anything the recruiter says until it is in the contract before you sign it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would suggest the Coast Guard. You would get stationed near a beach with lots of hot chicks and get to play with fast boats and stuff. They will send you to schools too. Best of all, you will rarely get shot at and probably survive the experience more or less intact mentally.

If you are determined to go combat arms, hang around a VA hospital for awhile and talk to some of the people who also thought it would be a good idea to go fight for our government.

Really, listen to me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What US Military has become today I would not recommend anyone joining. It is not what you think . It has been turned into a social program.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Shotlady reminded me of the number 1 reason not to join the military.

If you go in now and you face a combat situation, the shrinks will claim you have PTSD. When the next round of gun control laws are passed, you will have served your country and forfeited your Second Amendment Rights. Is the trade-off worth it?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

To start with, I would disregard the advice about the military from those who have never been in or had close relatives who has been, everyone else doesn't know what they are talking about. They may have opinions but they don't know. I first joined the Army as an 11B (Infantry),did a tour pulling guard duty in Korea on the DMZ, did a couple of years in Recon, re-enlisted to repair radios, did a couple of years as a basic electronics instructor, worked underground at a NATO base in Portugal, was a site chief for a communications site located on top of a hill in Germany, volunteered for a signal detachment for a Special Operations Command, and went to jump school. Oh yeah, and went to Iraq. I have seen more thngs and been more places then I ever thought I would when growing up. Allot of it were things that I would rather not have seen, but there were things that I have very good memories of. The point is that there are some bad things that can result from being in the military, but there are some good things, and you meet some really great people and some real a$$holes. Just like real life. 

If you want to serve because you believe that it is your duty as a citizen (yeah, there are people who still do) join the Marines and let them put you where they need you. I you want to join to learn a skill, pick one out and do it. Instead of joining the Marines to learn a skill (unless you want to learn how to assault a beach), you might be better served joining the Air Force. The Air Force doesn't have barracks, they have dorms. The Coast Guard is also a good choice. The Air Force and the Coast Guard generally treat their people better then the other services.

If you are thinking about possibly making the military a career, go to College first. Even if you don't decide to become an officer, promotions come faster to those with a college degree then to those without one. 

Either way, good-luck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Served 27 years was an 11B, until They put the diamond on then you become a 11Z5M.
The last 5 years the military has been in a process of becoming political tool. Changed into a social program with only one propose.
That propose is to promote socialism and weaken the America . A stated goal of our so call CC . 
New military is more focused on gay pride week than training. More concerned with PC than effectiveness.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Did 5 years in the Navy aboard an Amphibious Assault Ship. Did a deployment off of Beirut and a regular Med Cruise. Went to sleep in Benidorm Spain and woke up in Palma. Saw more of this planet than anyone I know. Made the best memories of our lives and had a ball. Worked on the flight deck the whole time.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Full Disclaimer Up Front - I am non-military but have a TREMENDOUS respect for our fighting forces. Coasties included.

After having gone to school I looked back and thought about how I could have done it better. Instead of a 4 year (BFA) communications degree I wished that I had done the following.
A. Joined ROTC in College
B. Majored in BUSINESS
C. Minored in military strategy
D. Enlisted - With ROTC and Mil-Strat you are more likely to be selected for OCS
E. Pick (as much as you can) an MOS that translates into civilian life. I have a buddy that was in charge of the small arms range at Ft. Hood. He knows all about guns but had a hard time translating that into a career post discharge. On the other hand, another buddy was a generator mechanic - all engine work and electrical. That translates.

The reason I would have wanted to go in with some credentials towards heading to an Officer is because I see a stark difference in the way our military treats officers and enlisted - before during and after service. Coming out of the service as E2 doesn't translate much on a resume but come out with rank on top of your shoulders and you get a better foothold on life.

As far as branch goes - I think that is less important. It doesn't matter where you go, but what you do when you get there. If you feel the Devil Dogs calling, go for it. If you think you can go into getting some sort of engineering degree and be an Army Engineer, do that. Like boats or planes? You know where to go there too.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Shotlady reminded me of the number 1 reason not to join the military.
> 
> If you go in now and you face a combat situation, the shrinks will claim you have PTSD. When the next round of gun control laws are passed, you will have served your country and forfeited your Second Amendment Rights. Is the trade-off worth it?


Resister does have a point here. As the Army downsized from it's peak in the early 70's to today, and going from the Draft to all volunteer, individuals are doing more rotations in harms way. In the 60's & 70's unless you were very unfortunate of volunteered, you would do one tour in harms way. Now, you've got most everyone going in for at least 4 and sometimes as much as 20 years. These folks are seeing multiple tours - think old SF said he'd done 4 while on active duty. And while the Army said that units wouldn't see tours any closer than 18 months, individuals - especially E-5's and below - as fillers to bring units up to strength for deployments are seeing deployments as close as 6 months apart.

And you're going to places where every body you meet that's not wearing a NATO uniform is a suspect insurgent. There are no safe rear areas. You will be subjected to combat stress for the whole tour with no break. Resister is right a lot of folks are being treated for PTSD and luckily it's not yet being counted as an involuntary type of commitment. But he's right it could all change with the stroke of a pen from the Head Idiot at 1600 PA ave.

You've got a lot of good advice from folks.

One thing that everyone forgets is the public image of the service. Army and Marines - Baby Killers (per dingy Harry). You never hear that about the Coasties. And they always get their pictures in the paper every time they make a dramatic rescue. Course if you get sea sick better bring along a lot of Barf Bags cause those little boats are very rough during storms


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> As far as branch goes - I think that is less important. It doesn't matter where you go, but what you do when you get there. If you feel the Devil Dogs calling, go for it. If you think you can go into getting some sort of engineering degree and be an Army Engineer, do that. Like boats or planes? You know where to go there too.


Just for grins a little useless trivia: a lot of people don't know that the Army has more Aircraft than the Air Force and it has more Floating Vessels than the Navy.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm the father of a Marine Lt. I am a retired Marine, The son of a Career Army Officer, the Grandson of a Navy Chief Warrant Officer and on and on and on.....

Stay in school. If you were destined for the Corps or Military in general you would know it by now.

Stay in school. If you have to do the military go as a zero.

Stay in School. Get an education where the military will use you not just to their benefit but yours. That way you get the training, serve your country and if they pull the rug out you have it all to fall back on.

Personally if I had it do over again, I might have gone Coasty. Even though I had a great career.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Did 5 years in the Navy aboard an Amphibious Assault Ship. Did a deployment off of Beirut and a regular Med Cruise. Went to sleep in Benidorm Spain and woke up in Palma. Saw more of this planet than anyone I know. Made the best memories of our lives and had a ball. Worked on the flight deck the whole time.


Maybe we saw each other! I was on the U.S.S. Guadalcanal for about a month off the coast of Beirut in the late 80's.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Okay so I wasn't sure where to post this. I want to join the military, but I don't know if I should join the USMC or National Guard. If I join the USMC it'll be right out of high school, but if I join the National Guard I'll go to college and then go in to the Army full time after I get a degree. The NG recruiter said he can get me in 19th special forces group if I join. That would be great because I could learn a lot in the schools they offer. I've got a buddy in 19th right now and know several of the people in it (in my area). My uncle (on my step side of the family) was also in a SF group. I know some you out there are in/where in the military and a few of you were in SF groups. I just want to know your opinion on this and give me some advice please and thank you. (sorry if this isn't what's normally posted here)


First of all, EVERY service will pay for your college in some shape or form (the money comes from the same programs). I guess its actually getting accepted that's the hard part.

OCS (officer Candidate School) or DCO (Direct Commission Officer) are a lot harder to get into especially in todays climate, less people getting out equals less spots to promote/fill.

Second, Unless it is written in your contract, it doesn't matter AT ALL what your recruiter tells you. I believe one of the last lines of your contract even tell you that. Even then Something like leg injuries or surgeries may disqualify you after the fact. IE "Member is promised 19th special forces program, pending physical blah blah under INST 12345" INST 12345 might say you are disqualified for having say a knee surgery because you don't have full range of motion. The recruiter bets on this so promising you w/e doesn't mater because you are disqualified out the gate. I was not screwed over by my recruiter but have talked to quite a few people who were, and I know how sneaky the military can be about promising then sighting policy after the fact.

Judging by your post you have already decided on either Marines or National Guard. If seeing combat is what you want (since you are talking SF) then go Marines. If you are looking to get your degree I would say just go NG. Joining the military is not a decision to be made lightly, it can and will change your life.

*With all of that being said, joining the military was the best decision I have made in my life. *I joined at 19 and will hopefully retire at 39, or if I go warrant or become a Senior or Master Chief stay in a bit longer than my 20 years. The military had developed me into an exceptional leader and person. After high school I wasn't to into college so I joined up. I made E-5 with 4 years in and am about to hit my 6 year mark in the fall.

PS: I would go Enlisted, the Officer side has to much bullshit politics. I am a bit of a smartass sometimes and would never fit in the O world. I actually fight for my opinions even if a Senior NCO disagrees (but I also know when to say Aye Aye). In the officer world all to often people are afraid to disagree with their superiors. If they disagree to much they get a bad OER. In todays climate an OER that is less than perfect can be a death sentence. You get passed over for promotion and eventually get kicked out. The officer world is a sick political world.

-Prepperlite


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

Retired from the military in 2006...go to college and try for a commission ...if that fails try enlisting and then try for a zero later on.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was on the Iwo Jima LPH-2. The Guadalcanal relieved us in the Med off Rota Spain in 1988. We worked with you guys alot. Also the Inchon, Saipan and Guam. Good times!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I was on the Iwo Jima LPH-2. The Guadalcanal relieved us in the Med off Rota Spain in 1988. We worked with you guys alot. Also the Inchon, Saipan and Guam. Good times!


I was on the Guadalcanal in 1988 like I said for about a month even though I was in the Army. It was fun for about a week, then I was ready to get back on dry land.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> I want to join because they have a lot to offer and I can learn a lot in the schools they have plus ( depending on the branch) will pay for your college and more.


I enlisted in the Army in 1967, and volunteered for Vietnam in 1969. I did one 3 year enlistment and got out.
The ONLY reason you should join the military is the Duty, Honor, Country deal.
Not to go to school, or learn a trade, or anything like that. You will become very disapointed very fast.
And if you do decide to enlist, stay away from the Army or Marines. I have slept outdoors in the rain, lived in places so primitive running water and electricity would have been luxuries if they had even been available. I've eaten cold chow out of cans, yes, outdoors in the rain.
I have seen how the Air Force lives and eats. If I could counsel any young people today wanting to join I would suggest the Air Force.
The HooAhh of the Army and OooRahh of the Marines may appeal to some folks, but when you get right down to it the living standards are very important to a lot of others.
I'm glad I served our country, and I wouldn't take a million dollars for my experiences. But if I had it to do all over again it would be Air Force.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Air Force.. same pay, better food, better sleep quarters, easier boot camp.... same retirement plan...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, I guess I'll chime in. Why not?

I served in the Army in the 80's, the Army Nat'l Guard in the 90's and the AF Reserve, in this decade. Here's my take on it, after all has been said and done.

A National Guard unit will give you the opportunity to be a citizen soldier. Being able to pursuing your personal goals while serving in a unit that is more likely to be more family-oriented and has the ability to serve the state when required, might appeal to you. Not being a part o a large, standing army is also a good thing.

The down side of being a part of the Weekend Warrior is that you will find your hands-on training to be nothing more than frantic preparations for the next big inspection, while the typical weekend being crammed with web based training and computer based training, and you'll be fighting for a computer the whole weekend. Most annoying. That being said, you'll feel really good when you don the uniform at O-Dark-Thirty, Saturday morning.

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Join the Guards and see if you like it. If it sucks and you hate it your only on the hook once a month, couple days. If you love it, military life. It's no big deal to sign up for full time active. 

Don't just jump in and find out later you made a BIG mistake. Easy way to screw up the rest of your life.

To answer your question Air Force would be my first choice for active. Otherwise NG.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I enlisted in the Army in 1967, and volunteered for Vietnam in 1969. I did one 3 year enlistment and got out.
> The ONLY reason you should join the military is the Duty, Honor, Country deal.
> Not to go to school, or learn a trade, or anything like that. You will become very disapointed very fast.
> And if you do decide to enlist, stay away from the Army or Marines. I have slept outdoors in the rain, lived in places so primitive running water and electricity would have been luxuries if they had even been available. I've eaten cold chow out of cans, yes, outdoors in the rain.
> ...


firefighter, this is the guy to listen to 

and he will know all the "good old boys" that are worth your time


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

shotlady said:


> they tell you all sorts of shit then whammo! go to college first, get your degree, go in as a commissioned officer. lots of ****-**** games. but well earned brother hood. and good at getting you squared away! I also think ...well its psychologically very difficult after deployments for ptsd. My son put a gun to his head on Monday night and pulled the trigger. the reload didn't fire. so now he's 9 kinds of locked down. he is spose to get out of the marines on Friday the 24th of april. he's been fighting for his life for a yr now... he's losing ground everyday. think about it long and hard. I didn't join just the mother of 2 usmc.
> 
> id love to tell you all sorts of oorah stories, but I think you should consider all of it.


Holy crap B! You doing okay? My best friend is having the very same issues. PM if you want, we can compare notes.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I stayed on an AF base once when deployed, almost shit myself when they asked me how I wanted my steak done in the chow hall. I would not recommend the Army or Marine corps to my sons, if they want to serve I will steer them towards the AF, Navy, or CG.
EDIT: Anything said by a recruiter is generally as reliable as if it came from the lips of a politician, their promotion is dependent on how many suckers they get in.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Just for grins a little useless trivia: a lot of people don't know that the Army has more Aircraft than the Air Force and it has more Floating Vessels than the Navy.


 i knew that one' i thought i was the only one that remembered that kinda crap.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> I wrote a whole long thing on this but just don't. I am an 18D a special forces medical sergeant prolly the most advanced MOS in the military. If your feeling patriotic join a militia there's not a place for that in today's PROFESSIONAL military everything else you would have to experience first hand but trust me if you have a chance at all in the civie world take it and never never look back.


I am sorry to say that I believe you to be correct.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Just for grins a little useless trivia: a lot of people don't know that the Army has more Aircraft than the Air Force and it has more Floating Vessels than the Navy.


I'm curious as to where you got that info? I'm not really aware of any "aircraft" the army operates...especially to the tune of having more quantity than the Air Force. Helicopters maybe...and only if you refer to helo's as "aircraft".

And what "floating vessels" are you talking about as well. I'm not calling you out or anything...I'm just curious. 16 years in the AF and this would be a big surprise to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I'm curious as to where you got that info? I'm not really aware of any "aircraft" the army operates...especially to the tune of having more quantity than the Air Force. Helicopters maybe...and only if you refer to helo's as "aircraft".
> 
> And what "floating vessels" are you talking about as well. I'm not calling you out or anything...I'm just curious. 16 years in the AF and this would be a big surprise to me.


Smokin, helicopters are not submarines. They are aircraft. :lol:

The AF has rotor wing aircraft, too; it just doesn't appreciate them as much.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Guys I cant thank you all enough for the info you guys have given me when I get the time I'll start looking into it more. When I find more out I'll ask more ?s, but you guys have been great. I've looked into some of this so far. When I get the time I'll ask you guys. Please tell me any idea you got. Thanks!::clapping::


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the president of the blue star moms daughter is air traffic controller for the army. she sure does deploy a lot! in any event have yer mom join. there's a chapter near her. it'll give her something positive to do. trust me, shes gonna need it. after boot or ocs, then have her look up a band of mothers. but she has to blue star to join the "band".


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I'm curious as to where you got that info? I'm not really aware of any "aircraft" the army operates...especially to the tune of having more quantity than the Air Force. Helicopters maybe...and only if you refer to helo's as "aircraft".
> 
> And what "floating vessels" are you talking about as well. I'm not calling you out or anything...I'm just curious. 16 years in the AF and this would be a big surprise to me.


Aircraft numbers source (does not include UAVs)
http://breakingdefense.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2013/06/DoD-Aircraft-Report-to-Congress-.pdf

Helicopters are aircraft, the Army has also has a lot of fixed wing and Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) aircraft as well. The Army also has troop and cargo vessels, tugs and river boats, harbor boats, barges, landing craft (aprox 14,044) in greater numbers than the Navy has ships (aprox 430).

In the 70s the Army (12,000 helicopters) had more Manned aircraft than the Air Force during the Draw down after the war and the 90s we lost that distintion but, during that last 13 years with the explosion of the man pack UAVs we gained the more aircraft than the Air Force title back. The Air Force does have more Manned aircraft (5276) than the Army (5042) but, when you include the number of UAVs (aprox 6700) the Army has then the title goes the other way. It is all a question of wetherer you include both manned and unmanned. Another reason for the numbers favoring the Army is the Navy's and the Air Force's toys are way more expensive than the Army's toys.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep in mind when you talk about different branches of service the world has changed. All branches of the service are moving to what is called purple force concept you are seeing more and more mixing and paring of different branches. The time will come they will not be an Army,Navy, Marine Corp , Air Force Ect. This was stated in the late 70's put picked up steam with the start of the first Gulf War.
We had Air force and Navy personal as part of our unit at different times. They were not just side by side but small numbers in out Unit.
Cost Guard is part of the US armed Services but has a special roll in the way it is used. It has only twice been transferred to the department of the Navy.
In a slide of hand it was made a part of the DHS and operates as a part of the DHS in peace time. 
The president has the power to use the Marine Corp in a limited way without the approval of Congress. This one gets hard to understand . While the Marines were always an expeditionary force their role has also been changing . In the last two major deployments you saw Marine force used as occupation forces something they were not ready for.
Keep in mind when you talk about things like this it must be in general terms, There are exceptions to every rule and things are always changing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I stayed on an AF base once when deployed, almost shit myself when they asked me how I wanted my steak done in the chow hall.


At Danang airbase in the late 60's was a transient mess hall run by the Air Force. My memory of eating there will forever be engraved in my brain.
They had a choice of food in the chow line (unheard of in the Army), they had fresh milk (fresh milk!!!!!!), you could go back for seconds (and the food was good enough to want to), they used actual trays and silverware (instead of paper plates and plastic utensils), they had real tables and chairs, and when you were done there were Vietnamese girls who came and took your tray away.
I realize that the modern military has probably evolved beyond all that. But I feel certain the Air Force still leads the way, just as they did back then.

Oh, and one other thing about the Air Force - with the exception of a few MOS's, they send the officers out to fight.:-D


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I enlisted in the Army in 1967, and volunteered for Vietnam in 1969. I did one 3 year enlistment and got out.
> The ONLY reason you should join the military is the Duty, Honor, Country deal.
> Not to go to school, or learn a trade, or anything like that. You will become very disapointed very fast.
> And if you do decide to enlist, stay away from the Army or Marines. I have slept outdoors in the rain, lived in places so primitive running water and electricity would have been luxuries if they had even been available. I've eaten cold chow out of cans, yes, outdoors in the rain.
> ...





Maine-Marine said:


> Air Force.. same pay, better food, better sleep quarters, easier boot camp.... same retirement plan...


In 1968 when I enlist, my mother was relieved to see me go into the Air Force. My older brother (USAF 1949-1953) told her that in the Air Force they send the officers out to get shot at.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Throwing my $0.02 out there. I joined the Army in 1996-2000 Transportation Corps. (88k) Watercraft operator. Yes, the Army did have more vessels than the Navy, at least at the time. It's been a while but here's what I remember...

Enlisted pay SUCKS!
Navy and Airforce mess halls are WAY better than Army
If your looking to be a grunt, Marines or Army is the way to go
Technical MOS Airforce, Navy, Army
Basic Training/Bootcamp is designed to break you down and build you back up. Its very physical, but challenges you mentally. Can you mentally overcome the physical demand?

Might want to check into the different branches to see if they have a fire fighter MOS. The army used to, but I don't know if they still do. IF that's something that might interest you.
I agree with others on here about looking into something that will transfer to a civilian job.

Research, research, research! Get everything in writing. A recruiters job is to get contracts signed. They'll tell you what you want to hear to get your signature.

Good luck with whatever choice you go with.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> Okay so I wasn't sure where to post this. I want to join the military, but I don't know if I should join the USMC or National Guard. If I join the USMC it'll be right out of high school, but if I join the National Guard I'll go to college and then go in to the Army full time after I get a degree. The NG recruiter said he can get me in 19th special forces group if I join. That would be great because I could learn a lot in the schools they offer. I've got a buddy in 19th right now and know several of the people in it (in my area). My uncle (on my step side of the family) was also in a SF group. I know some you out there are in/where in the military and a few of you were in SF groups. I just want to know your opinion on this and give me some advice please and thank you. (sorry if this isn't what's normally posted here)


If it means anything to you, the Marines do not have coed boot camp. The male and female recruits train separately. The other services train together.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SoCal92057 said:


> If it means anything to you, the Marines do not have coed boot camp. The male and female recruits train separately. The other services train together.


 This too shall end.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> This too shall end.


It is where the services are today. What tomorrow will bring we can only guess.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The purple force concept has already been embraced by other countries. Canada went to it, and it has worked well for them.
Understanding their forces are small. Of the NATO countries Canada is a good one to have on the ground with you.
Purple force has been seen as away to stream line Aircraft and weapons system. It also would make moving service members around where they are most needed easier .
We have already started the transition just moving very slowly.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I know that I'm late joining this conversation, but, I would strongly recommend not joining any branch of the armed forces...period. With the financial aid and student loans available to young people today, I would advise enrolling directly in college and earning a real degee (science/engineering/medical, etc.). Skip the long deployments, the military brainwashing, the mortal peril without any substantive reward, the combat related injuries, the PTSD, and go straight to making good money and building a high standard of living. 

Don't sell yourself short, kid.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> I know that I'm late joining this conversation, but, I would strongly recommend not joining any branch of the armed forces...period. With the financial aid and student loans available to young people today, I would advise enrolling directly in college and earning a real degee (science/engineering/medical, etc.). Skip the long deployments, the military brainwashing, the mortal peril without any substantive reward, the combat related injuries, the PTSD, and go straight to making good money and building a high standard of living.
> 
> Don't sell yourself short, kid.


Just wondering here, but have you been in any branch?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> Just wondering here, but have you been in any branch?


No, but my father was in the Air Force (Korean War), and his father was in the Army (WWI). My grandfather on my mom's side was a Navy Sea Bee and was wounded twice in the Pacific Theatre during WWII. They collectively forbade me from EVER enlisting in any branch of the armed services. They advised me that if I was interested in a military career they would support my decision to join after I had graduated college. I would give you the same advice. If you're dead set on a military career, wait until you have at least an undergraduate degree so that you can enter as a commissioned officer. Don't let yourself become enlisted cannon fodder, man.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Aircraft numbers source (does not include UAVs)
> http://breakingdefense.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2013/06/DoD-Aircraft-Report-to-Congress-.pdf
> 
> Helicopters are aircraft, the XXXX has also has a lot of fixed wing and No people aircraft as well. The XXXX also has troop and cargo vessels, tugs and river boats, harbor boats, barges, landing craft (aprox 14,044) in greater numbers than the XXXX has boats (aprox 430).
> ...


Okay, cool. From your link, I can see where the confusion comes in. They're including the legacy systems that are no longer flown, retired from use, but still require maintenance (even the ones that are now lawn ornaments)(AF included). LOL! But manned aircraft is still the AF's baby...and a HUGE portion of the no people fleet.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> No, but my father was in the Air Force (Korean War), and his father was in the Army (WWI). My grandfather on my mom's side was a Navy Sea Bee and was wounded twice in the Pacific Theatre during WWII. They collectively forbade me from EVER enlisting in any branch of the armed services. They advised me that if I was interested in a military career they would support my decision to join after I had graduated college. I would give you the same advice. If you're dead set on a military career, wait until you have at least an undergraduate degree so that you can enter as a commissioned officer. Don't let yourself become enlisted cannon fodder, man.


You're only cannon fodder if you go infantry. But that's also an old saying. Warfare is nothing like the wars of old. Our people are too valuable to just throw away like in the civil/revolutionary wars. The mindset has transitioned to our people being the MOST PRECIOUS resource. He will see that when he joins.

Been active duty USAF 16 years (and still going) OP. PM me and we'll talk all you want. Hell you could even call me.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Whatever the recruiter promises, make sure you have it in writing in the contract. I got out 20 years ago, while I may have wished I had chosen a different branch I have no regrets about choosing to serve. Being a veteran opened a lot of doors to me that may have been closed had I not served.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Okay, cool. From your link, I can see where the confusion comes in. They're including the legacy systems that are no longer flown, retired from use, but still require maintenance (even the ones that are now lawn ornaments)(AF included). LOL! But manned aircraft is still the AF's baby...and a HUGE portion of the no people fleet.


In my job I have to report all (unmanned aerial systems)UAS system accidents as Aviation accidents so they count in my book as aircraft. The us Army has about 6700 UAS' including blimps and other flying stuff, I believe the USAF are below 2000 in the number of UAS. I used to call the UAVs flying trucks (Blackhawk guy for 20 years). It seems that eventually the goal is to take us all out of the fight and replace us with robots. I think as the USAF aircraft get more expensive you guys will see less and less of them coming into your fleets. The Army cannot live without helicopters (but they are cutting them anyway) eventually the Army may take over again in manned aircraft.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> In my job I have to report all (unmanned aerial systems)UAS system accidents as Aviation accidents so they count in my book as aircraft. The us Army has about 6700 UAS' including blimps and other flying stuff, I believe the USAF are below 2000 in the number of UAS. I used to call the UAVs flying trucks (Blackhawk guy for 20 years). It seems that eventually the goal is to take us all out of the fight and replace us with robots. I think as the USAF aircraft get more expensive you guys will see less and less of them coming into your fleets. The Army cannot live without helicopters (but they are cutting them anyway) eventually the Army may take over again in manned aircraft.


As sad as it sounds...I can see this being correct. As far as no people craft....I never counted ones that can't fire weapons. THe small FPAS birds are just used for local/tactical level operations. Reapers/Predators are dropping bombs on faces...to me that is more "aircraft" in nature. But hey...it doesn't matter because in the end, we're all on the SAME team with the SAME enemies.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Okay so I wasn't sure where to post this. I want to join the military, but I don't know if I should join the USMC or National Guard. If I join the USMC it'll be right out of high school, but if I join the National Guard I'll go to college and then go in to the Army full time after I get a degree. The NG recruiter said he can get me in 19th special forces group if I join. That would be great because I could learn a lot in the schools they offer. I've got a buddy in 19th right now and know several of the people in it (in my area). My uncle (on my step side of the family) was also in a SF group. I know some you out there are in/where in the military and a few of you were in SF groups. I just want to know your opinion on this and give me some advice please and thank you. (sorry if this isn't what's normally posted here)


First of all there is nothing wrong with serving your country. I understand about the cuts and all the BS, even this administration not having a real president and all. Also the dangers, PTSD and the other crap associated in serving the Military. Serving in the miliary is not about the pay or the free college they offer you. its about doing the right thing. If you want to join the military to get the benefits and to be able to go to college for free, I say dont waste your time. If you want to go to college for free, get a job at a University or a hospital somewhere. Even a janitor or security guard in a university would have free educational benefits.

But if you really want to do something for your country and your people, then join the military. Now, when you decide to join, you have to understand that the military is not for everyone and you may not like it at all. So I suggest joing the reserves or the National Guard. this way if you dont like it, you will only have to do it one weekend a month. If you think you really love being in the service, then you can go active. Just be smart and remember this, the national guard can switch up and go active duty, but the active duty cannot switch and go national guard or reserves. with that said go NG and try it out.

And if you do decide to serve, dont you ever forget the oath you will swear to. To defend the constitution from all enemies, foreign and DOMESTIC.

I served just like all the men in my family line, including my 3 kids.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> You're only cannon fodder if you go infantry. But that's also an old saying. Warfare is nothing like the wars of old. Our people are too valuable to just throw away like in the civil/revolutionary wars. The mindset has transitioned to our people being the MOST PRECIOUS resource. He will see that when he joins.
> 
> Been active duty USAF 16 years (and still going) OP. PM me and we'll talk all you want. Hell you could even call me.


Signed,

The 6,717 U.S. service men and women who have lost their lives, and the nearly 51,000 who have been injured, maimed, and/or disabled as a result of the war on terror since 9/11.

United States military casualties of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I agree, though...the Air Force is much safer than regular army or the Marine Corps. I would steer any loved one hell bent on a military career towards the Air Force (first choice) or the Navy (second choice).


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

shotlady said:


> they tell you all sorts of shit then whammo! go to college first, get your degree, go in as a commissioned officer. lots of ****-**** games. but well earned brother hood. and good at getting you squared away! I also think ...well its psychologically very difficult after deployments for ptsd. My son put a gun to his head on Monday night and pulled the trigger. the reload didn't fire. so now he's 9 kinds of locked down. he is spose to get out of the marines on Friday the 24th of april. he's been fighting for his life for a yr now... he's losing ground everyday. think about it long and hard. I didn't join just the mother of 2 usmc.
> 
> id love to tell you all sorts of oorah stories, but I think you should consider all of it.


I'm so sorry to hear about your son. Our family will be praying for him. This kind of story is all too common, these days.

I think it's way past time to re-think what we're doing sending our boys over there.


----------



## cds0699 (Feb 19, 2014)

My advice (former Marine) is go to college first, get a degree, and let another president take over. At that point join the USMC as an officer (degree required to be an officer). This will ensure you get better pay, and housing. After that, do 20 years, retire (collect retirement check forever) and get a job using your degree to make more money. Solid win.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

27 years of my life as an 11B. Infantry all the way. If you want to get your hands dirty, if you want to see it first hand.
Infantry . Want to push yourself as far as you can go infantry.
I did not go in the Army to stay safe.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your son. Our family will be praying for him. This kind of story is all too common, these days.
> 
> I think it's way past time to re-think what we're doing sending our boys over there.


thank you, my heart is breaking for him, I am hopeful he will find his way and his peace. life doesn't peak at 21.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I spent almost 21 years in the military. I did 10 years active duty in the Navy as an explosive ordnance clearance diver, then got out and finished 10 years and 7 months in the navy reserve doing the same job. I was recalled to active duty in 2003 for a year. I was supposed to go to Iraq but my team ended up not gong so I have never faced combat. With that being said, Look at the stories in the news. Also talk to veterans. If you pull that trigger you face more scrutiny than a cop who shoots a thug on the street in America. There are lots of soldiers doing life now because polititions will fry you in a second to play to their base, and generals are polititions in waiting. I DO NOT TRUST our government to tell you the truth or stand up for you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome, Keith. Thank you for serving our country.
I was Army, 1967-1970


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

There is a lot fud and whinning on this forum and its hard to believe that it's coming from many former service members. I have to say that I am pretty embarrassed, it's a good thing they got out. I have served as a Marine for 17 years and counting and there are very few things in this world that I could do that would make me just as proud. If you join any service, do it because you want to serve your country above all other reasons. Everything else that might come with it, is just a bonus and please do not become an officer just because you want better pay and better housing, do it because you want to lead. 

The military life is difficult, some more than others and you have to understand that the military is there for one reason and one reason only, war. Be preppared and do some research, don't come in thinking it's like a video game or a movie because you will be sadly disappointed. There is alot you will have to put up with just like with anything else in life but here you have to do whatever they tell you wether you like it or not until your time is up. If you do join and find out that it's not for you, do your time honorably and then get out. Four years of your life in to the service is not going to ruin the rest of your life unless you do some thing stupid while your in. Just like anywhere else, you will get what you put in to it. 

I would like to correct some fud, the military has not received any pay cuts, they have only decreased the amount of our future raises. A college degree does not guarantee you a commission as an officer, you still have to qualify and the standards are alot higher. The Marine Corps is still and has always been an Expeditionary Force, it has never stopped and it has always been prepared to fight every war in the air, land and sea. 

Shotlady, I'm sorry to hear about your son and I hope he overcomes his troubles.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

phrogman said:


> There is a lot fud and whinning on this forum and its hard to believe that it's coming from many former service members. I have to say that I am pretty embarrassed, it's a good thing they got out. I have served as a Marine for 17 years and counting and there are very few things in this world that I could do that would make me just as proud. If you join any service, do it because you want to serve your country above all other reasons. Everything else that might come with it, is just a bonus and please do not become an officer just because you want better pay and better housing, do it because you want to lead.
> 
> The military life is difficult, some more than others and you have to understand that the military is there for one reason and one reason only, war. Be preppared and do some research, don't come in thinking it's like a video game or a movie because you will be sadly disappointed. There is alot you will have to put up with just like with anything else in life but here you have to do whatever they tell you wether you like it or not until your time is up. If you do join and find out that it's not for you, do your time honorably and then get out. Four years of your life in to the service is not going to ruin the rest of your life unless you do some thing stupid while your in. Just like anywhere else, you will get what you put in to it.
> 
> ...


well said....


----------

